# New rules about tobacco, e-cigarettes and smoking: 1 October 2015 (UK)



## kimbo (14/7/15)

https://ukvapelounge.wordpress.com/...cigarettes-and-smoking-1-october-2015-gov-uk/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## nemo (14/7/15)

Very interesting indeed, so it almost looks like there may be hope for distinguishing between smoking and vaping.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (27/7/15)

Things are changing rapidly here in the EU. Norway is about to pass a new law that will eventually be applied to all EU member countries via an EU Directive.

All websites must remove pictures of ecigs and juices.
No bottles larger than 10 ml.
Nic level capped at 20 mg max.
No refillable tanks and cartridges not to hold more than 2 ml.

Norway is to be even stricter as is Spain.
My shipment of 1 litre bottle of juice sent from France has been stuck in Spain for 4 days without moving and I been vaping dregs from old used bottles.
I must change my avatar now or photoshop my hands and smile downwards as Johnny has only 2 puffs left.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Things are changing rapidly here in the EU. Norway is about to pass a new law that will eventually be applied to all EU member countries via an EU Directive.
> 
> All websites must remove pictures of ecigs and juices.
> No bottles larger than 10 ml.
> ...


What the hell are these people smoking? I definitely don't want any


----------



## nemo (27/7/15)

Oh boy seems I spoke to soon


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (27/7/15)

I don't have PhotoShop so can someone please wipe that smile off my face and turn my hands around. Thanks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

